# RAF Upwood Cambridgeshire October 2012



## GuruMatt (Oct 11, 2012)

This is my first report so please be gentle. I visited RAF Upwood in October. It's a large abandoned RAF base in the small village of Upwood. The site closed in 1995 but is used mainly for airsoft, but I believe some of the hangers are still in use and there is a factory on site which I believe is also still in use. I am sure a lot of this has been covered in other reports but if you want to learn more you can find more information here

I hope you enjoy these images, I only have a fairly standard digital camera, no SLR just yet. I've tweaked the levels slightly on most images to make them clearer. Others have a slight colour balance change, hopefully nothing too much to put people off.



























































































​
So much to see I feel I've barely covered it. Looking forward to visiting again.


----------



## krela (Oct 11, 2012)

I did enjoy them, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Munchh (Oct 12, 2012)

You almost have to love that level of dereliction. Well done mate.


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 12, 2012)

Excellent first report! Fantastic photos!  look forward to seeing more of your reports.


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 12, 2012)

Well done a great report.


----------



## urban phantom (Oct 12, 2012)

nice work mate


----------



## Safe Breaker (Oct 12, 2012)

Great stuff....


----------



## night crawler (Oct 12, 2012)

That was well worth the looking at.


----------



## Mike L (Oct 12, 2012)

Nice report, good to see the link to the airfield history site, thanks.
What is the tracked vehicle in picture 16?


----------



## GuruMatt (Oct 12, 2012)

Russian made PT76 tank. Not sure why it is there. There are in fact two. I assume they were added when they started using the site for airsofting.


----------



## steve2109 (Oct 13, 2012)

nice report, thanks for posting, was one of the first places i did as well


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Oct 13, 2012)

i think this is a brill first report! great history great pics..and you enjoyed yourself,.what its all about


----------



## Jet48 (Oct 13, 2012)

liked the pictures thanks for sharing


----------



## the_man_1984 (Oct 14, 2012)

Great post. Will have to visit this place very soon. Cheers for sharing.


----------



## Judderman62 (Oct 14, 2012)

very nice - ta for sharing the pics


----------



## rapidman (Oct 15, 2012)

Good shot's !! 
this place only being down the road, last time i looked they have sorted-out all the fencing and as ive been there many times i couldnt be arsed to climb it lol


----------



## Farmerboy (Oct 15, 2012)

Cracking photos. Last few times I have been past I have not been able to get. Been inside twice and still not covered all of it!


----------



## Pixie_Suicide (Oct 20, 2012)

I adore that pic of the stairs, the colours are lovely! Good job!


----------



## djmcambs (Oct 20, 2012)

great pics well done, one of my favourite local explores, great place, took me two days to see it all, including the bunkers and the commanders house, the place is going to rack and ruin,lots of history with this one though.


----------

